# .Question I haven't seen answered about Marsoc



## Aingeal Dorcha (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi all in 9 days I'm going to be meeting with a marine recruiter and starting the enlistment process. My question is I know in the Marine Corps your job is up to the needs of the Corps. If I want more challenge/adventure I may think of attempting indoc for marsoc/recon. This being said can your chain of command stop you from attending an indoctrination/screening for marsoc/recon?


----------



## DozerB (Apr 1, 2019)

Aingeal Dorcha said:


> Hi all in 9 days I'm going to be meeting with a marine recruiter and starting the enlistment process. My question is I know in the Marine Corps your job is up to the needs of the Corps. If I want more challenge/adventure I may think of attempting indoc for marsoc/recon. This being said can your chain of command stop you from attending an indoctrination/screening for marsoc/recon?



1) Capitalize things correctly (MARSOC). It's not its own word, it represents a few different words and should be capitalized.
2) Yes, your chain of command can absolutely stop you from attending a screening, but if you're a stud/do your job, most of them won't. 
3) Don't worry about MARSOC for at least 2-3  more years. Start looking at it if/when you're a Corporal.
4) You can enlist with a Recon contract, ask the recruiter about it. Highly recommend against going in with "needs of the Corps" open contract.
5) Research, research, research. Many of your (potential) future bosses are on the site; come with well researched questions next time. Good luck!


----------



## Aingeal Dorcha (Apr 1, 2019)

DozerB said:


> 1) Capitalize things correctly (MARSOC). It's not its own word, it represents a few different words and should be capitalized.
> 2) Yes, your chain of command can absolutely stop you from attending a screening, but if you're a stud/do your job, most of them won't.
> 3) Don't worry about MARSOC for at least 2-3  more years. Start looking at it if/when you're a Corporal.
> 4) You can enlist with a Recon contract, ask the recruiter about it. Highly recommend against going in with "needs of the Corps" open contract.
> 5) Research, research, research. Many of your (potential) future bosses are on the site; come with well researched questions next time. Good luck!



Roger, thank you.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Apr 1, 2019)

1) Pass the ASVAB
2)Pass MEPs
3)Select job field you’ll enjoy and qualify for 
4) Pass Recruit Training


----------



## DozerB (Apr 1, 2019)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> 1) Pass the ASVAB
> 2)Pass MEPs
> 3)Select job field you’ll enjoy and qualify for
> 4) Pass Recruit Training



#1 not required, he’s interested in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Apr 1, 2019)

DozerB said:


> #1 not required, he’s interested in the Marine Corps.


Tell that to MCRC who keeps raising score requirements on us


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2019)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> Tell that to MCRC who keeps raising score requirements on us


Said the Marine Corps Recruiter.


----------



## CupCake (Apr 6, 2019)

I am unverified but as someone who enlisted with a RECON contract and washed out of the pipeline you can take at least my personal opinion out of this.

The RECON contract for enlisting into the Marine Corps is the only one where you sign on a dotted line for a gaurunteed shot at an MOS, and an amazing one at that. If you say sign up for the 1300 field, you could be a division engineer blowing doors up for the grunts or operating bulldozers for a FOB construction. See how unpredictable that can be for what is potentially a career choice of yours?

As far as a lat move process goes, any lateral move must be made when you are up for reenlistment. The whole "2 years on station" rumor only applies to Marines who have already signed up for another 4 years (coming from my career planner as I wondered the same thing). However, you can attend A&S for MARSOC before you are up for reenlistment and will attend ITC at a later date (coming from a MARSOC recruiter as I just recently inquired about a package).

If I were in your shoes, I'd go with the RECON contract, and be the best Marine in general I could. You might just love the community and stay in, I havent met a RECON Marine who doesnt love his job. MARSOC is something you cant even consider until you've been in for roughly 3 years. If you wash out of the pipeline, both jobs will be available to you when you're up for reenlistment and whatever reclassification you get will now become an asset you can bring to a team.


----------



## CupCake (Apr 6, 2019)

As far as your command stopping you from taking an indoc, I know at the very least for MARSOC, you can only be denied a package for them from either HQMC or MARSOC themself (info I received from a marsoc screening). Your chain of command technically cant say no per se, but your 1st Sergeant and Company Commander can certainly put their opinion of you into your paperwork, good OR bad, which the head sheds will take into account.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2019)

CupCake said:


> *I am unverified *but as someone who enlisted with a RECON contract *and washed out of the pipeline *you can take at least my personal opinion out of this.


You just broke the first two rules of Fight Club.

Going forward please refrain from offering advice on thread's you do not have vetted experience to comment on.  You're being unvetted, and having washed out of the pipeline, means that you should not have commented on this thread at all.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2019)

Good place to start.

https://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/welcome-to-the-marine-corps-mentor-group.30590/


----------

